# Detective Fermin "Sonny" Archer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Detective Fermin "Sonny" Archer
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Thursday, July 14, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 48
Tour of Duty: 28 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: June 10, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Detective Fermin "Sonny" Archer died from injuries he sustained in an automobile accident while on duty.

He had gone home after the accident and then went to North Shore Hospital when he began to not feel well. It was discovered that he suffered a torn aorta and was admitted to the hospital, where he remained until passing away on July 14th.

Detective Archer has served with the New York City Police Department for 28 years, joining New York City Transit Authority Police Department in 1994 before it merged with NYPD. He was assigned to the Warrant Division where he worked with the U.S. Marshals Service Fugitive Task Force. Detective Archer was survived by his wife, four children, and his father.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Archer


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in piece


----------

